# PIONEER SP-C22 or BIC America DV-62CLR



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

I need a new center channel because my previous center got burned up due to being mounted over the fireplace. My current front floor standing speakers are the BIC DV64's. I know that people say that you want to match your center with the timber of your front speakers, but would the Pioneer center be close to a match, and if so, would it sound better and perform better than the BIC?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

You should timbre (voice) match you speakers - so the sound will
be more even and balance up front.

The Pioneer will be more clean and neutral sounding and have a 
better midrange - however not a good match for the Bic


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

ok. Thank You. After further research, was going to go with the BIC anyway.


----------

